# MF135uk hydraulic pump



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

It's the later(straight front axle)model. Is there only one hyd.pump.....there is quite a few to choose from.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know deerhide, but good to see you back!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy deerhide.

This does look to be a complicated selection process. Here are two hydraulic pumps for a 135UK tractor, S/N below 116248, multi-power transmission: 






Massey Ferguson 135 Lift Pump - 1684582M92


Massey Ferguson 135 Lift Pump for sale, 1684582M92. For tractor models (135 UK serial number <116248 with multi-power transmission), 135, 150, 165, 180, Industrials 20, 30, 40, 3165. All with 10 spline camshaft. Replaces 1684582T, 1869615M91, 886331M92, 886682M97, 886683M92, 886684M97. for...



www.yesterdaystractors.com










Massey Ferguson 135 Lift Pump Vertical Relief Valve - 1684582M92VERT


Massey Ferguson 135 Lift Pump Vertical Relief Valve for sale, 1684582M92VERT. This Lift Pump is the same as 1684582M92 except that it has a vertical relief valve. You need to ensure that the position of this valve will fit your tractor models (135 UK serial number <116248 with multi-power...



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------

